# Need Help with fairy tale names



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I need help with scary fairy tale names.
I know about Snow Fright, Dead Riding Hood, but can you give me more names?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Ghouldilocks and the Three Bears


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

SinderHella


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

The GingerDead Man


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Scary Fairy Tales (doing this myself this year)

Little Miss Muffet and the Not So Itsy Spider
Mary "Had" A Little Lamb
Malice in Wonderland or Alice in Mayhem 
Peter Peter People Eater
Sleeping Not So Beautiful
and I have been trying to think of one for Three Billy Goats Gruff and haven't came up with it yet. Hope this helps some.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

creeping beauty
billy goats snuffed


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The Emperor's New Throes


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hansel and Dead-all
Rumple Deadskin/Stole Skin
Three Whittled Pigs
The Ginger Deadman


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the three whittled pigs!!!!

I have a fairy tale-haunt, so I should be good at this, but I got nothin'. Darn. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Mother Noose
Hickory Daggery Dead
Three Billy Goats Gore
Old King Kill


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Mortis and the Hare
The Little Worm-maid
Peter Pain
Crumble-ina/Tom Scum
The Pawed Piper


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Aesop's Fables 
The Corpse in the Dead man's Skin The Ass in the Lion's Skin 
The Fox Ate the Hedgehog The Fox and the Hedgehog 
The Maggot and The Cockroach The Tortoise and the Hare 


Hans Christian Andersen
The Flesh Eating Beetle who traveled The Beetle who went on his Travels 
The Emperor's Rotting Flesh Suite The Emperor's New Clothes 
The Little Mermaid Who ate shipwrecked sailors
The Princess and The Pit The Princess and the Pea 
The Dead Man The Snow Man
The Frozen Queen The Snow Queen 
The Fetid or Mutilated Duckling The Ugly Duckling 

Grimms Fairy Tales
The Beast that ate Beauty Beauty and the Beast
Deadlocks and the Cannibal Bears Goldilocks And The Three Bears 
The Deranged Little Girl The Wise Little Girl 
Cannibal and Lector Hansel and Gretel 
Little Blood Covered Riding Hood -off to Gran's house with a basket full of severed body parts Little Red Riding Hood 

Lewis Carroll 
Alice's Adventure in Zombieland Alice's Adventures in Wonderland 
Through Shattered Glass Through the Looking Glass 


Carlo Collodi 
Petrified or Putrid Boy Pinocchio 

Mother Goose and Selected Nursery Rhymes
Pu Pu Dead Rotten Sheep Baa Baa Black Sheep 
Little Boy Gore Little Boy Blue 
Little Miss Hatchet Little Miss Muffet 
Mary Had A Dead Lamb or The Silencing of Marys Lamb Mary Had A Little Lamb 
Old Mac Donald Lost An Arm Old MacDonald had a Farm 
Ring-a-Round a Rosie It's already about the Bubonic Plague!
There Was An Old Woman Who Died In Her Shoes There Was An Old Woman Who Lived In A Shoe 
Dead Little Kittens (with worm ridden mittens) Three Little Kittens


----------

